# It's been long time away from my Beloved Forum.



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Greetings TTer's

here comes my TT upcoming cosmatic make-up, OSIR parts arrived and i'm very glad i made the right choice going for classic CF trims with such outstanding after-market parts supplier  , it really feels great and no doubt everyone felt the same joy he/she collect or receive such eyesome parts to define the beauty of our cars: AUDI TT MK1/8N .fun to drive as fun to look at !

now this is part of a major project coming together and i'll keep you updated stage by stage ! okay then here's the parts

Hybrid TTDA/VTDA (custom made by Steve)








Engine bay primary installation:









Vent Pod to be installed with hi-tech gauges( trust me you'll like it , just wait till the gauges arrives)








now check that shot again








the cup holder something we all need and like to see
















where should i go ( i think i'll go for passenger side )  
















i know it's a bit far but i wanted to see my options
















my traveling companion started in Kuwait reached Asia , africa,oceania and Europe









now to the major event of the this Post:

OSIR products:

out of the box shot( Brownie wanted to join in :roll: )








remove this plastic i want to see( DTM,telson , 3G ring and the badge)
































proper Carbon Fiber from the Original Brand. [smiley=argue.gif]

wanted to share my joy and happiness with you all 'cos feelings are contagious [smiley=gossip.gif]

wish you all the best

Best regards

U.B

p.s: WAS and NARISH!
May I've the permission to own your outstanding custom hand-made piece-of-art DRL & mirror indicators! (better be late than never make it :roll: ) :lol:


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Some Nice stuff you got their mate.. get some pics up when it is all fitted espically the rear valance and spoiler.[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Harvey


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

nice dude, ive got both those too, you wont be disapointed, they look awesome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mabe a few good choices there mate the Osir carbon it top class kit


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

One question - why does the OSIR rear valence look like it's been melted in an oven? :?


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Naresh said:


> One question - why does the OSIR rear valence look like it's been melted in an oven? :?


its upside down.i'll post a couple of really good pictures after the installation


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

where is that cupholder from?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

All looking good, lots of pics to


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

smithtt said:


> where is that cupholder from?


see steve schwing at modshack. check waks page for link too.

http://www.modshack.info/windex.htm

cheers


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

some nice mods there mate


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Are these pods OSIR too?

Wonder whether the liquid will fit in one


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Cant wait to see it fitted.
Rich


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice.

I've got some OSIR goodies on the way to me soon but I do like the Cup Holder.

Are the gauge pods 52mm or 60mm?

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Rudetesh99 said:


> Nice.
> 
> I've got some OSIR goodies on the way to me soon but I do like the Cup Holder.
> 
> ...


 Then expect that really gigantic smile with those goodies arriving at your door  the size is 52mm.
wishing you the fastest delivery :wink: 


KentishTT said:


> Are these pods OSIR too?
> 
> Wonder whether the liquid will fit in one


sadly it wouldn't fit as its much larger in diameter.60mm the side of Liquid TT


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks all for all the comments  and now to keep you interested..what do you say for installing those OLED mutli information Gauges in those pods:








please check it out , its fromhttp://www.plxdevices.com/multigauges.html

N'joy


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Da'sTTand said:


> Rudetesh99 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice.
> ...


That is a great shame!

I thought I had found a solution to me not wanting to lose a vent for the liquid TT


----------



## hayley225 (Nov 13, 2009)

you have a ragdoll!!?! 
isnt it?
I have one too, his name is mr fluffy!


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

hayley225 said:


> you have a ragdoll!!?!
> isnt it?
> I have one too, his name is mr fluffy!


actually its a brown seal point long hair with a temper of a ragdoll cat her name is brownie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I. Prefer OSIRs CF products more then these hair balls


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

wheres pics on the lovely carbon on the car! Look forward to seeing them


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Rudetesh99 said:


> I. Prefer OSIRs CF products more then these hair balls





Rudetesh99 said:


> lol , don't you have room for some hair balls with four legs  trust me dogs and cats add a touch along our toys. especially when you start detailing that hair-stylers T.T lol
> 
> 
> chris_p said:
> ...


the plan was having them mounted before yesterday but i got caught up with couple of things kept me from finishing the job.
but tonight you'll see more than few pictures of yesterdays job.

its raining today , i like & i dont like!

feelings are contagious 

wishing u all the best


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

The dash mount vents do they replace the old ones or actually sit where they are placed ?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Teighto said:


> The dash mount vents do they replace the old ones or actually sit where they are placed ?


Normally they replaced the OE version. Clever idea half vent and half gauge :wink:


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Cool stuff i really like them and as we know xmas is coming up  

are they OSIR parts ? as ive looked on their website but cant seem to find them !

any links would be great

Chris


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Da'sTTand said:


> Rudetesh99 said:
> 
> 
> > I. Prefer OSIRs CF products more then these hair balls
> ...


the plan was having them mounted before yesterday but i got caught up with couple of things kept me from finishing the job.
but tonight you'll see more than few pictures of yesterdays job.

its raining today , i like & i dont like!

feelings are contagious 

wishing u all the best[/quote]


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

here's the links for all the parts posted here:

OSIR parts:
http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=OU&Category_Code=TTM1

cup holder, VTDA/TTDA hyprid CAI , more stuff thank you can imagine 
http://www.Modshack.info

and here's something you all will like regarding check this link:
http://gt-power.net/index.php?page=

N'joy


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Cheers for the link's mate


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi again

here's some pictures after fitting the Engine trim+ VTDA/TTDA+BM
please enjoy:
































































its always fun taking care of ur car 

thanks WAS for this kit and looking forward for DRL's !

next install:
OSIR fenders/REAR spoiler add-on


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

hi again , here my latest installs with my TT

Riso carbon fiber add on spoiler







.

my new adoring Gear knob ! done by Raffi the jewelery designer and the founder of AutoAesthetics.com
P.S: this is the first and last piece of ART but we might persuade him for something similer!

day of arrival:









parts and tool needed

















original shot









my quick professional shot

















after installation quick shots

























EBC Brake pads installation and rotors clean up:

































































DieselGeek sigma6 short shifter: real sport feelings while u shift through the gears , very very sporty part and a must to have.









here u go N'joy:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good work mate I hope painted your calipers when you did the discs and pads


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Good work mate I hope painted your calipers when you did the discs and pads


LOL I was thinking exactly the same thing.

Charlie


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Charlie said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Good work mate I hope painted your calipers when you did the discs and pads
> ...





YELLOW_TT said:


> Good work mate I hope painted your calipers when you did the discs and pads


thanks for the suggestions but should i paint it while i'm having my Wilwood KIT Arriving soon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I guess we can let yo off in that case


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

phewwwww! glad i made it through yet i must admit this car can't have enough , it's like having an elephant for a pet! how am i going survive that appetite!

BTW check out my AVATAR  I'M IN LOVE WITH THAT TOUCHIE GEAR KNOB!!!!!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

hayley225 said:


> you have a ragdoll!!?!
> isnt it?
> I have one too, his name is mr fluffy!


I have 2 raggies too  
Looking for a home only 2 years old [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi , i'm collecting my painted Riso Fenders  photo to be updated
EDIT:
went to the paint shop and has been told i must install the fenders in-house so they can do the final coating :!:


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

This is one of my favorite Mod i did ! its adoring yet its not an easy install job too :? but after u finish it you'll wish u can see it while you're driving , serious intimate mod IMO.

WAS you really made me like driving my car even more, ma gas bill will increase ! you owe me :lol:

here's the pictures 

before installing the front bumper ( that 10 mm bolt is a knee killer!)









its adoring:









panoramic shot :









ma shot at the paint shop( effected )









those white ice balls are touching 









check that 0 :lol: 









LED VERSUS DRL!









smoking corner !









vid's:
http://picasaweb.google.com/Mohd.alayoub/Inbox02#5426268153257378834

http://picasaweb.google.com/Mohd.alayoub/Inbox02#5426268353732821282

winkie DRL lo0ol
http://picasaweb.google.com/Mohd.alayoub/Inbox02#5426268628566368802

this is by far the most OEM like upgrade :roll: again: thank you WAS for such outstanding MOD.
Naresh ur Next!

thanks all for sharing ur time viewing ma posted thread and looking forward to add more, wishing u all the best.

keep in mind comments are taking in considration  please share what u think :roll: the more the merrier [smiley=cheers.gif]

P.S: rabTT , i'm in the final stages of ma purchase , please allow me more time as i'm not living in the UK :S but eventually it'll be worth it with ma up coming suspension upgrades 
imagine adj. 22front/18rear sway bars with h2s spherical front bush's and KMAC rear camber kit along Pedders award winner Extreme XA Coilover Kit! [smiley=gossip.gif]

updated shortly.

Kind regards


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Da'sTTand said:


> Naresh ur Next!


Hi U.B, your mods are on their way to you now. :wink:


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Naresh said:


> Da'sTTand said:
> 
> 
> > Naresh ur Next!
> ...


just received Naresh adoring Nike box with the Mirror indicators included :lol: i'll be posting couple of shots of the received items to share the good uplifting feelings :roll:

2b updated shotrly

kind regards

UB


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Da'sTTand said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > Da'sTTand said:
> ...


Yeah let everyone see new the trainers I sent you.


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

[/quote]
Yeah let everyone see new the trainers I sent you. [/quote]

here you go Naresh:

the box









the trainers :lol: 


























2b installed with the Riso fenders 

wishing the same to all.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice trainers UB - get yourself a set of white socks to go with them!


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

Da'sTTand said:


> Now this is one of my favorite Mod i did ! its doring yet its not easy job too :? but after u finish it you'll wish u can see it while you're driving , serious intemate mod IMO.
> 
> WAS you really made me like driving my car even more, ma gas bill will increase ! you owe me :lol:
> 
> ...


love the drls mate


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

looks great....jealous!

hows Kuwait these days... i was at Ali Al Salem Air base for a year in total.. miss the fake goods run down at al faheel!

i'd be running the biggest fmic and charge cooler setup for the summer 45c+ heat!


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

GunnerGibson said:


> looks great....jealous!
> 
> hows Kuwait these days... i was at Ali Al Salem Air base for a year in total.. miss the fake goods run down at al faheel!
> 
> i'd be running the biggest fmic and charge cooler setup for the summer 45c+ heat!


Hi Gunner,
"the fake goods run down at fahaheel." lo0ol , yeah thats some place i miss too.. BTW keep me updated regarding ur FMIC and Charge cooler project, seems interesting 

BTW here's a picture of one great photo session me and a friend did couple of days ago, of course pictures 2b posted.

one adoring shot for ur screen saver or maybe wallpaper.


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

keithM said:


> love the drls mate


Cheer's mate,
respect to Wasim for doing such great job updating he's kit ! this is the latest version ( if i could remmeber the Version number :S)
now what i'm looking into doing is making DRL come on as i start the engine.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Posts like these start to burn holes in my wallet. No drls down at fahaheel then? Ive seen everything down there, from guns , swords and daggers, to tarrantulas, snakes and reptiles to the best Rolex, and Tag Heur copies!

what makes me laugh is chavs or have a go drl gurus.. when you see their Honda Civic come down the street with tacky xmas tree lights which are crammed in to the headlight area... usually accompanied by the thud of a bass cannon.

Those pictures are really OEM, and quite persuasive to forum members.


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

GunnerGibson said:


> Posts like these start to burn holes in my wallet. No drls down at fahaheel then? Ive seen everything down there, from guns , swords and daggers, to tarrantulas, snakes and reptiles to the best Rolex, and Tag Heur copies!
> 
> what makes me laugh is chavs or have a go drl gurus.. when you see their Honda Civic come down the street with tacky xmas tree lights which are crammed in to the headlight area... usually accompanied by the thud of a bass cannon.
> 
> Those pictures are really OEM, and quite persuasive to forum members.


I always get shocked from what they sell over there, i even found military uniforms belongs to every army in the universe 
regarding the DRL GURU's! they are evolving nowadays to higher levels  maybe i'll post couple of pictures to share the fun

like i told you bro, this foto session toke almost 4 hours with nearly 108 shots, my good friend is editing them at the moment but might get delayed posting them as he's totally caught up in designing a web page for GAWAZI music band. maybe u like to youtube that name and find out more about Omran 

regards
UB


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

GunnerGibson said:


>


 :lol: 
not that gunner , lo0ol ,
this is the proper link:
WordPlay




Creativity is the weapon





Njoy


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Door bell rings, i went to see who is it. mail man

here's what he dropped , love it love it love it:

PLX devices:
this is OLED gauge with full OBDII logging 

















Picture those in the gauge pods 

now the Pedders Extreme Coil-overs :
the sexie box 









me face happy with cheesie smilie 









me busy un-packing the box's









H2Sport spherical front bush's kit









KMAC rear Camber bush's kit









Coil overs still in box!









the whole suspension package, custom made adjustable Sway bars 22front /18rear included:









after receiving this kits my suspension system will be full upgraded , i wonder what did i miss to get ? ur help is always appreciated TT'ers

ofcourse pictures to be followed before and after the installation of such parts 

wishing all of you the same joy & happiness


----------



## staffy (Sep 29, 2009)

Love watching your mods unfold with pics. Keep them coming.
Where did you order the Pedders coilovers and kmac stuff from?


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

staffy said:


> Love watching your mods unfold with pics. Keep them coming.
> Where did you order the Pedders coilovers and kmac stuff from?


cheers Staffy,

well, i contacted Andrew the Export Manager @ Pedders and we arrange the whole purchase from their warehouse.TBH he's a very dedicated Man.

you can check Pedders website: http://www.pedders.com.au/

well, maybe we can arrange a Group Buy but i wouldn't rush things for the time being as i need to install all those parts first , bedding-in period and only after running it for the up-coming three-months of daily using i'll drop the word of such thing, so i'm crossing my fingers for this upgrade 

lastly , the H2S & KMAC kits are a must to have for the suspension kit as it'll improve the handling and response of the suspension while driving the car.

regards


----------



## staffy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the link, I looked at the catalogue but only found coilovers excluding quattro, what model did you get?
Let us know how they are once you have had time to bed them in. I'm sure you'll love them.
Thanks and good luck.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello again, my friend - wow, I'm always pleased to see your progress unfolding - so cool 8) Hope you're well and can't wait to see more (hopefully your Haldex PP won't take to long to get to you either  )


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

rabTT said:


> Hello again, my friend - wow, I'm always pleased to see your progress unfolding - so cool 8) Hope you're well and can't wait to see more (hopefully your Haldex PP won't take to long to get to you either  )


Hi Rab (dub) 

thanks for your words [smiley=cheers.gif] and to increase the level of happiness and joy here you go:

these arrived today

Flat Bottom steering wheel:









Btw i ordered i got this steering wheel for the same price of non multi function  ( bargain)

and the final piece of my full handling upgrade is the famous Rab Dub The Blue Haldex Performance Controller arranged by our dear RabTT group Buy.









the car is going to be a real joy to be driven 

wishing the same to all Beloved TT'ers ,

Regards


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Flat Bottom Steering wheel installed pictures and couple of pictures from the late foto-session :
please N'joy it 
































Click on picture for full size view:

Dear WAS: this Picture is dedicated to you [smiley=cheers.gif]


















hope u like it 

to be continue ...


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

hopefully those coils get on there asap! 

Great progress so far


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Neb said:


> hopefully those coils get on there asap!
> 
> Great progress so far


i look at them every day before i go 2 work and as soon i come back ( man am i so desperate  lolol)

thanks Neb , cheers


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

The Flat Bottom Wheel looks great 

Do you mind if I ask a couple of questions about the install? 

Did you use your original slip ring and steering wheel loom or install the later ones for that wheel?

What have you done about the two stage airbag? Have you conevted both stages up to the loom?

Where did you buy your wheel/airbad from at such a great price?

Thanks a lot 

Josh


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Super Josh said:


> The Flat Bottom Wheel looks great
> 
> Do you mind if I ask a couple of questions about the install?
> 
> ...


Hi josh

Glad you like this mod. Regarding the technical aspect of this installation i'll update the thread by the up coming week-end as i'm operating a flight bond for Colombo and i'll be back by next Friday morning  ( i'll have Proper Cup of Tea :wink: )

but Quick info wouldn't hurt:

the rings models are totally differ from each other so either fabrication to convert the Duel Stage Air Pag to Single Stage with the Pins or u must replace the Ring!
In the mean time, the Vag Tech and me are thinking of something regarding the multi function buttons but i'll breif u as i come back from my flight.

wish u all the best and Drive safely.

Kind regards

UB


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

I second those questions about Mk2 wheel installation. I got some info off RabTT about his install, but I do think the forum would benefit massively by a terrific "How To" on this with photos. Is it easy enough to do DIY? I'm a big fan of the Mk2 wheel look, it updates the interior enormously and I eventually want rid of the truly awful Alcantara effort on my QS. You're obviously keen and right into this and we're all enjoying your photos and modding spree.

The Mk2 wheels come up fairly regularly on eBay now from a Hungarian seller. Some are new, some are slightly used. I think £589 should see anyone clear with wheel and airbag. I wonder if he works at the Gyor factory and buys seconds from them to flog on eBay?

Many thanks for the entertainment.

Doug


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

The original OP explained how he did the wiring mod but I didn't see anything written about the slip ring. Surely this is something that would come with the wheel? I would have thought you simply remove Mk1 wheel, mod the wiring, and fit the Mk2 wheel?


----------



## TTorque (Dec 9, 2009)

congrats Da'sTTand!!! one of the most entertaining and exciting threads i've read stumbled upon here in TT forum. i love all the sexy upgrades and more importantly your enthusiasm in the build. please keep the photos coming! good luck moving forward! cheers!


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

*Naresh* is indeed right .. no MKII slip ring required! The ring does not fit around the column as it's a different shape. It's so much simpler to mod the wiring by using the MKI connector and splice the MKII wiring to suit ie MKII Pin1s to MKI Pin1 and MKII Pins2s to MKI Pin2 . . :wink:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Rab, have you spliced into the existing Audi wiring look or bought a new connector to plug onto it? I think anyone considering this mod would benefit from a how to with pictures for your install if you took any. Obviously too much of a hassle to remove the steering wheel just for that purpose though. I'm wondering how much more wiring would be required for a multi-function wheel. I saw this one today - pure sex! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

That interior is pure class, isn't it! I want that alu gear gate . . :twisted: . . I also spy the engine start button is steering wheel mounted!  8)

Okay, you're right .. I was so engrossed and my mind was working overtime in doing the steering wheel mod that I never took any photos. Been thinking about taking it off and taking some but it'll have to wait - I'm going to be working on my R32 caliper rebuild/retrofit and brake system overhaul over the next couple of weekends so there'll be nothing soon. I cut off the MKI plug connector (that plugs into the MKI slip ring) and spliced the MKII airbag wiring to it, before reconnecting the MKI plug to the slip ring.

I'll get around to it though . . just keep chinning me for it to keep me on my toes.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes that particular R8 has a steering mounted start button which would be an excellent mod if the button itself is available as a separate part I wouldn't want to guess how much though, I doubt you'd get much change from a grand! I assume once the Mk1 plug has been cut off it's not a reversable mod? I know what you mean about getting engrossed in a mod and not taking photo's - proves your mind is definately on the job! I'd hate to see a fireman stop and take photographs in between putting out fires! :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Awesome update mate... loving your build thread [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

some Dinars have been spent!! are you an oil baron!

Looks Great


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

@ *Naresh*, nope the way I did the splicing IS reversable .. I used the small type bullet connectors so that if I can replace the old wheel and bag if need be :wink: 
That R8 start button must be an uber flat design to fit into a steering wheel!


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Naresh said:


> Rab, have you spliced into the existing Audi wiring look or bought a new connector to plug onto it? I think anyone considering this mod would benefit from a how to with pictures for your install if you took any. Obviously too much of a hassle to remove the steering wheel just for that purpose though. I'm wondering how much more wiring would be required for a multi-function wheel. I saw this one today - pure sex! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


interior is stunninggggggg WOW


----------



## Phil_LG (Mar 13, 2008)

rabTT said:


> @ *Naresh*, nope the way I did the splicing IS reversable .. I used the small type bullet connectors so that if I can replace the old wheel and bag if need be :wink:
> That R8 start button must be an uber flat design to fit into a steering wheel!


I'm not meaning to be a know it all but I personally wouldn't be inclined to put bullet connecters on the airbag circuit. Especially not crimp type ones. Up to you of course but I'd ask around wreckers, airbagsforsale etc for a blown airbag, cut the plug off that and solder it on. Of course I'm not advocating modifying an explosive device in anyway, do so at your own risk etc etc 

Phil


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Phil_LG said:


> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> > @ *Naresh*, nope the way I did the splicing IS reversable .. I used the small type bullet connectors so that if I can replace the old wheel and bag if need be :wink:
> ...


I totally agree with you. If anyone out there is unfamiliar with airbag operation then either stay clear of this mod or have a reputable firm do it for you. In my current role at work I regularly deliberately activate bags, curtains, etc as a training aid but still respectful and never complacent with them.


----------



## andy55070 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Da'sTTand ,
fantastic write up ,now to the interesting question i would like to ask as so many of us on here want to know fitting of the FBMFSW, i am installing the Audi RNSE into my TT along with the bluetooth option, the last piece of the jigsaw is the multi function steering wheel,i know guys on here have re wired the single to duel stage airbag but have you managed to get the multi function buttons working? i know you might have to change the slip rings and other components but do not know if you or any body has sucessfully completed this mod yet?

Andy


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Thats a really nice motor pal, well jealous now!!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

andy55070 said:


> Hi Da'sTTand ,
> fantastic write up ,now to the interesting question i would like to ask as so many of us on here want to know fitting of the FBMFSW, i am installing the Audi RNSE into my TT along with the bluetooth option, the last piece of the jigsaw is the multi function steering wheel,i know guys on here have re wired the single to duel stage airbag but have you managed to get the multi function buttons working? i know you might have to change the slip rings and other components but do not know if you or any body has sucessfully completed this mod yet?
> 
> Andy


I think in order to get he MFSW active you need to replace the slip ring but not sure if the new one will fit the Mk1 steering column. I'm wondering if the buttons can be manually wired up to be used as regulatr buttons to control other features in the car. Rab has done a great job in getting his SW to work together with the horn, and I'm sure UB will come on here soon to explain to us all how his was done.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Phil_LG said:


> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> > @ *Naresh*, nope the way I did the splicing IS reversable .. I used the small type bullet connectors so that if I can replace the old wheel and bag if need be :wink:
> ...


Be REALLY careful soldering an airbag lead. If possible, use a gas iron so that there's no chance of applying a current to a delicate circuit. This applies to any wiring work in a car, but it's especially important when working with airbags.


----------



## qusai (Mar 12, 2010)

*haven't you installed them yet? :wink: *
*Q*


----------



## jwalker (Apr 3, 2010)

Updates?


----------



## deanbowie (Jun 24, 2010)

Just read the post from the beggining & must say, although not all the mods are my cup of tea, car looks wicked. Like the way you havent gone with the crowd.

Also, dont mean to p#ss on your bonfire but your new steering wheel seems to have been fitted to wrong side of the car


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Greetings to all of you TT'ers :roll:

Before i start typing my words i must say excuse me for being away for the past 3+ months . domestic & job related matters caught up with me and forced me to disappear from my beloved forum !, Groovie Changes happened and i must say i like it , [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Now let me get to the business of modding and upgrading:

The car is parked for the past couple of weeks due to the infamous Timing belt snapping on me while I'm doing almost 80Km/h  and it happened after servicing the car @ the Stealer's. (60.000km service)

Let me explain how that happened : drove the car to the Stealer Service Advisor and mentioned everything i wanted to do from Installing the Suspension to servicing the the Whole Car, the reply was no need to replace the Timing belt as it's not Required at the moment! My answer was: the car is more than five years old and its per manual the Timing belt must be changed regarding the ODO readings!

As he insisted its not required Silence were my answer !

BTW He gave me a very bad comments regarding Pedders AX Extreme Coilie's and that made me feel very wary about that man.(Cheappies was his word)

Anyhow, i collected the car after almost 12 days of servicing it !

yeah i know that was a very long time to do such job.

suspension yet to be installed and i only managed to install the defrost Pod (still need to be checked on that install job) with the OLED OBDII Gauges.Now Because the car was tuned by APR (emcs Chipped) the Gauges didn't read anything from ECU although they were ready to work with any ECU tune that allows Data logging (this was told by the VAG certified Tech.)

One last thing , after i fitted the FBSW with Multi func. Bottoms & been promised by the same tech. man that he'll have it working properly ( no Airbag light and functioning bottoms ) nothing was done regarding this matter either so, help is needed [smiley=bigcry.gif]

The point is , i only paid the cost for servicing the car with no Timing belt change. and the result is : Busted TT !!!

To Bring this Project back to life , i decided I'll search for a proper workshop i can trust and do have decent experience with my car here in State of Kuwait and by all means that's not an easy search :evil: (I wish I live near by your shop VAGCHECK "VAG'iacs" [smiley=bomb.gif] ) and After finalizing the domestic/job matters, Now this project must get back on track.

I Say: it's time now to get into the Engine Bay and start performing some serious upgradings as i'm almost done with the suspension related parts except for adj. end links between ARB & Coilie's

So, the upcoming upgrade parts awaiting to arrive at my door are the following:

1.Brute Rod Install Kit
A-Brute 20mm I-Beam forged connecting rods w/ rifle drilling
-headgasket
-headbolt set
-ACL coated rod bearing set
-oil pan gasket paste
B-Head related 
-Supertech Valvesprings 
-Supertech Inconel Exhaust Valve set
-OEM Valve guide set
C-Gates performance timing belt kit
D-APR Intake Manifold with RS4 TB( had it for more than 6 months now !)

2.Devilsown DVC-30 Stage 2

3.Eurodyne Maestro ECU Tune Suite.

4.Clutchmasters stage 4 8 puck

5.PagParts Big turbo (V-Band) kit:

manifold vbanded
GT3071R w/ ss vbanded .63ar Or (Precision turbo:5857) 
oil feed line kit
oil return line kit
GT restrictor
coolant line kit
oil pan adapter kit
oil pan adapter kit
3" SS DP w/ test pipe
3" inlet piping set
clamp mani/turbo
Tial MVS WG 1 bar
Tial 50mm Q bov
dump tube rerouted to downpipe.
630cc injector set
inline fuel pump kit
software maestro
charge piping set to stock charge hose w/ clamps
HPC Coating manifold ( silver or black )

That's all for the time being and I'll be posting couple of pictures shortly & before i say good bye i must thank you for keeping an eye on this thread, that was a very appreciated uplift from all you TT'ers .

Love and Respect.

U.B


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

Liking The TT So Far 
Defianlty Keep the Thread Updated As The New Plans For The Engine Look Very Nice


----------



## Buck7 (Feb 21, 2012)

sorry i am a newb and they wont let me PM yet... but Da'sTTand, you did the DRL install yourself? Im looking for some tips..


----------

